# Airlift Performance System - Driver noise



## PassatSport15 (Sep 11, 2016)

I know this has been beaten by the bush. But I can't seem to find a knocking noise. 

This happens when going lower speeds. And seems like only in the beginning. Sounds like a clunking but not metal to metal, like. 

I tighten everything… 

Replaced the driver side upper bearing. Noise still, there. I have tried to get get a crowbar to check bushings. No signs of wear and tear, either. 

The car is a Passat Sport with only 21k miles. 

Could it be that, I have over tightened the nut bearings. Should I unscrew the swaybar end links of the strut. 

Is this normal? Just very weird that on the highway, I don't hear it. Anything helps.. Thanks!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

On compression or rebound? Mine was on rebound the front strut (mostly passenger side) would bottom out when stepping off an uneven surface. Adjusted the strut up a few turns and it went away.


----------



## swcrow (Aug 20, 2004)

You kept your sway bar?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes I did but also purchased Whiteline adjustable end links. Didn’t use the Airlift end links 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swcrow (Aug 20, 2004)

That sound usually is sway bar link or CA sound to me

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## PassatSport15 (Sep 11, 2016)

swcrow said:


> You kept your sway bar?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Yes, I have my swaybar. And used their endlinks.


----------



## PassatSport15 (Sep 11, 2016)

northendroid said:


> On compression or rebound? Mine was on rebound the front strut (mostly passenger side) would bottom out when stepping off an uneven surface. Adjusted the strut up a few turns and it went away.


Hard to tell wether it's a rebound or during compression. I would say, compression. 

As soon as I hit a bump, I get that noise. I turned my shocks 1 in higher from factory. 

I guess ur talking about the base of the strut, turning it to go higher, right?


----------



## PassatSport15 (Sep 11, 2016)

swcrow said:


> That sound usually is sway bar link or CA sound to me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


If I disconnect the endlinks from the strut, temporarily. 

And if the noise is still there, that means it would not be the endlinks.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

PassatSport15 said:


> Hard to tell wether it's a rebound or during compression. I would say, compression.
> 
> As soon as I hit a bump, I get that noise. I turned my shocks 1 in higher from factory.
> 
> I guess ur talking about the base of the strut, turning it to go higher, right?


Yes that correct. Good call on removing the end links, the reason I bought the Whiteline is because the Airlift end links has no boot over the endlink swivel bearing.


----------



## 2008_FaSt (Mar 26, 2009)

Have you checked rear shocks? I had same issue and I swore it was coming from the front end, till I stuck my head out the car and noticed it was the rear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PassatSport15 (Sep 11, 2016)

2008_FaSt said:


> Have you checked rear shocks? I had same issue and I swore it was coming from the front end, till I stuck my head out the car and noticed it was the rear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All I did in the rear was tighten the bags. As far as the rear, what should I look for… loose bolts, raise it up? Performance shocks as well. Thanks for ur input.


----------



## 2008_FaSt (Mar 26, 2009)

I thought you just did the install. But but my shock bolts kept coming loose so I bought new bolts and it fixed the issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PassatSport15 (Sep 11, 2016)

2008_FaSt said:


> I thought you just did the install. But but my shock bolts kept coming loose so I bought new bolts and it fixed the issue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have been installed bout good year now, I would say. 

Sounds like it's from the driver side, center area sometimes. 

Sounds like something is loose…


----------



## Simplicity (Nov 6, 2007)

PassatSport15 said:


> They have been installed bout good year now, I would say.
> 
> Sounds like it's from the driver side, center area sometimes.
> 
> Sounds like something is loose…




Time for a new upper bearing. check bearing for play.


----------



## PassatSport15 (Sep 11, 2016)

Simplicity said:


> Time for a new upper bearing. check bearing for play.


Upper bearing dud not work , I will disconnect the endlinks.


----------

